# Accidentally Got Water in Base..HELP!!



## hmlove1218 (Jan 26, 2014)

I was making a single sample sized bar so I didn't have much base, but I accidentally spilled about as much water as soap into my pot.  What can I do?  I've got it in the freezer now to reharden my base in hopes of separating the two.  Is there something else I can do?


----------



## lsg (Jan 26, 2014)

I would make up another batch of oils, lye and other ingredients that uses about the amount of water spilled and combine the two batches in hot process. That way you will one big uniform batch can check for zap at the end of the cook.  Or you can just toss the sample bar if it doesn't harden.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok well that plan failed... I now have soap pancake looking thing (I was making a Mocha type soap using an oatmeal base, coffee grounds, and cocoa powder).  The water mixed with the soap and it all firmed up..


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 26, 2014)

lsg said:


> I would make up another batch of oils, lye and other ingredients that uses about the amount of water spilled and combine the two batches in hot process. That way you will one big uniform batch can check for zap at the end of the cook.



Could I do that with it being a melt and pour base?


----------



## lsg (Jan 26, 2014)

Nope, I guess I didn't pay attention, I thought you meant cp soap.   I always click on "New Posts" and don't always pay attention to what section it is in.  Sorry. Maybe you will just have to trash this one.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ah well.. Thanks anyway.  Good thing I'm looking into moving to CP soaps.  I now know what to do with CP if this ever happens there at least.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 26, 2014)

Completely dissolve it in the water (adding more water if needed), maybe add some fragrance, put it in a pump bottle and call it liquid soap?


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok so I poured it into a mold anyway just to see what would happen and it's literally forming a gel.  It's very soft and obviously won't hold up to any use.  Is there some way I could use it to maybe make a liquid soap?  Or is there something I could add to make it harder?


----------



## Saponista (Jan 26, 2014)

I have never used melt and pour base but couldn't you just put it in a crock pot for a while and heat off the excess water?


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 26, 2014)

Only thing about that is I'd be afraid I'd overheat it, especially with the small amount of soap that I have.  I may have had just over half an ounce of base.  Now I have about 1.25 ounces of base and water.


----------



## lsg (Jan 26, 2014)

You can make a salt scrub out of it with sea salt or Epsom salts. Melt it down and add some oil, fragrance and preservative, mix in the salt and you have a foaming salt scrub.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 27, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> Completely dissolve it in the water (adding more water if needed), maybe add some fragrance, put it in a pump bottle and call it liquid soap?



Thanks.  I must have missed your reply yesterday.  I'll try that and see what happens.


----------



## seven (Feb 1, 2014)

i had this happened to me once. accidentally poured too much water and the soap took forever to harden, but once it did it's quite okay. i haven't tried to remelt or use it though. i just wrapped it up in a cling wrap and chuck it somewhere.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah it took it a while to harden and it shrunk quite a lot when it did.  My samples usually weigh about .5 oz, but these weigh .3 oz.  I haven't really tried to use one yet though, so I'm not sure if it'll be drying or not.  If I don't use them they'll be giveaways to my family or something.


----------

